# How to get rid of road salt of quickly?



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi guys,

Scenario: you’ve been out for a drive, wheels have salt on them, you don’t have time to get all the kit out and do a full proper wash, but you want to do something quick as the thought of the salt eating away at your wheels is driving you crazy. 

What do you do - what process/products would you use?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't worry about it. After the initial bite the salt goes inert and effectively itself becomes a barrier. If you keep washing it off then getting more fresh salt on them it's actually worse than just leaving it there. Or so I've read.

I think waiting until they're done with the salt for the year then washing it off is probably best.

I read something along those lines a while back, that constantly washing it off is worse because of how the salt goes inert.

I'm sure some science boffin will be along soon to tell me otherwise though.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

maybe a TFR or APC and then powerwasher rinse


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just wait until your next scheduled maintenance wash and deal with it then, otherwise leave it, you'll be like a yo yo getting your gear out every time you go out for a drive. Besides if you have a good wheel sealant then that will give your wheels protection from the harsh winter weather.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

A watering can and fresh water


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

nip down the garage and jet wash it ? dry em once home?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Guess it depends how easy it is to get your gear out. But green star in a pump spray, leave to dwell (while you set up the PW), then rinks with the pressure washer does a good job.

This is where having a permantly plumbed in PW would be great, as it would minutes to do. A bit londer when you need to get the hose out etc but still a quick job.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

What about a bucket of ONR? doesnt take long to mix up just for wheels. Fill some up in a trigger bottle to pre-spray them first and allow it to soften the dirt and salt


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

MBRuss said:


> Don't worry about it. After the initial bite the salt goes inert and effectively itself becomes a barrier. If you keep washing it off then getting more fresh salt on them it's actually worse than just leaving it there. Or so I've read.
> 
> I think waiting until they're done with the salt for the year then washing it off is probably best.
> 
> ...


This is why its a really good idea to apply some wax or a other coating to your wheels before winter. I would definately recomend Poorboys Wheel wax and through my own testing found it better then the Gtechniq C5 that I had on mine before hand. Makes the salt a doddle to wash off after a 100 mile drive or so since the last wash - only needs a quick blast with the PW.:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

RS3 said:


> This is why its a really good idea to apply some wax or a other coating to your wheels before winter. I would definately recomend Poorboys Wheel wax and through my own testing found it better then the Gtechniq C5 that I had on mine before hand. Makes the salt a doddle to wash off after a 100 mile drive or so since the last wash - only needs a quick blast with the PW.:thumb:


Really, better than a ceramic coating? That surprises me! (I've also used both and still have a pot of Poorboy's.)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Sounds like someone put wax over their coating and it’s taking credit for longevity.


----------



## ///M Sport (Apr 5, 2009)

Would an ONR pre spray followed buy throwing a bucket of water over each be suffice? I’m really just after a quick way to wash the salt away. 

This is where a worx hydroshot would come in useful. Pre spray and a quick blast with hydroshot, job done.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Isn't Bilt Hamber Atom-Mac meant to be good for this scenario. According to BH it: 'can be applied to the entire underside where it will neutralise road salt and emit power corrosion inhibitors'. 

'atom-mac should be diluted to 2- 5% to neutralise corrosive winter road salt'.

Perhaps not the most economical for a daily but still maybe an option to consider. At 2%, a 300ml bottle would make 15L. Ultimately, a good treatment of the body and wheels is your best best here.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

///M Sport said:


> Would an ONR pre spray followed buy throwing a bucket of water over each be suffice? I'm really just after a quick way to wash the salt away.
> 
> This is where a worx hydroshot would come in useful. Pre spray and a quick blast with hydroshot, job done.


depends on what you want to spend i guess, if your happy to buy the worx then it would be more effective than just throwing water over the alloys. If you want the cheap option then mix up some ONR, pre-spray, allow to dwell for a min or so and then use and old washmitt or microfibre (that wont be used on car again) or even a grout sponge to wash them and dry with another MF. That way no hoses or tools need to come out, just the bucket of ONR, spray bottle and two MF's :thumb:


----------

